# RELENG_9 Old way to compile kernel not working anymore ?



## MaxDev (Nov 26, 2012)

I've tried to compile it the old way, enabling profiling (kgmon)

But it shows this error :

# make cleandepend && make depend*beep*
*beep*"../../../conf/kern.pre.mk", line 7: Could not find bsd.compiler.mk*beep*


----------



## MaxDev (Nov 26, 2012)

By the way i was following those kgmon kernel build procedures :

http://software.intel.com/sites/oss/pdfs/profiling_debugging_freebsd_kernel_321772.pdf

It works for FreeBSD 8.3, but not for 9.0


----------

